# Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Hallo liebes Forum,

bei Magix habe ich schon angerufen, aber da habe ich keine befriedigende Auskunft bekommen. Mit den Mindestanforderungen ist mir nicht geholfen, vielmehr will ich wissen, welche Komponenten im Rechner verbaut sein sollten um ruckelfrei 4k-Video-Sequenzen schneiden, bearbeiten und ausgeben zu können. Wobei mir schon wichtig ist, dass die Vorschau, trotz Überblendungen, ruckelfrei bleibt.
Bei Amazon könnte ich einen Komplett-Rechner von Acer vorbestellen:

Acer Predator Orion 9000 Gaming Desktop PC 11GB VRAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Auf alle Fälle müsste der Hauptspeicher auf mindestens 32 GB nachgerüstet werden. 
Kann mir jemand helfen? Gibt es bessere Alternativen?

LG
Sigerl


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC fÃ¼r Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Ja, es gibt bessere Alternativen. Beim verlinkten PC entfällt etwa die Hälfte des Budgets auf die Grafikkarte. Was du aber vor Allem bräuchtest wäre möglichst viel CPU-Leistung, bei der GPU könnte man hingegen etwas sparen.
Traust du dir zu einen PC selbst zu bauen oder zumindest einen aus Einzelteilen bestehenden Rechner zu nehmen der dann keine Garantie aufs Gesamtpaket hat?


----------



## Chrissi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC fÃ¼r Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Am Besten füllst Du mal den Fragebogen aus:

1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)




*
Magix ist sehr gut auf Intel optimiert. In einem Test hat ein Pentium G4560 beim Export einen Ryzen 5 1600X geschlagen. Somit würde ich Ryzen rauslassen und auf Sockel 2066 setzen. 
Eine Graka macht schon Sinn, da sie den Export beschleunigt, aber eine 1080Ti in keinem Fall. Eine kleine 1050Ti reicht da schon aus. 

Ich würde den PC so bauen:

Intel Core i9 7900X (10 Kerne, 20 Threads, extreme CPU Power die für deinen Anwendungsbereich wichtig ist)
ASRock X299 Extreme4 (gutes Board ohne großartigen Schnick Schnack mit Top VRM Kühlung)
32Gb DDR4 3200Mhz RAM (4x8Gb für den Quadchanel vom Sockel 2066)
500Gb Samsung 960 EVO + 2Tb HDD (schnelle nVME SSD fürs Arbeiten und die HDD als Langzeitspeicher)
nVidia GTX1050Ti (als Beschleuniger für den Export. Ne kleine Karte reicht hier aus, es braucht eher massive CPU Power. Man könnte auch ne GTX1060 überlegen aber bei den aktuellen GPU Preisen finde ich das ehrlich gesagt einfach zu teuer)
Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (leise und kühl bei der stark heizenden CPU)
Seasonic Focus Gold 550W (gutes P/L und ausreichende Leistung)
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Windows 10

Damit hast Du ne sehr starken PC für Magix, der richtig Power beim Rendern hat.


----------



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC fÃ¼r Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@Chrissi
Wie hoch das Budget ist, habe ich schon im Titel geschrieben. Es wird ein Rechner gesucht, keine Einzelteile. Einen Rechner, der hauptsächlich 4k-Material flüssig verarbeiten kann soll es werden.. Ein 4k-Monitor wird getrennt angeschafft, wobei ich mich da noch nicht festgelegt habe. Der Rechner soll das Betriebssystem Windows 10 bekommen. Muss aber nicht schon aufgespielt sein, denn das kann ich zumindest selber. Der Rechner soll noch Platz für 2 weitere Festplatten haben, die ich von meinem alten Rechner (I7 CPU 920 @ 2,67GHz  mit 10 GB RAM  und GTX 460) übernehmen will. Diesen Aus-und Wiedereinbau schaffe ich auch selber. Gespielt wird auf dem neuen Rechner nicht. Viedeo-und Fotobearbeitung sind die hauptsächlichen Anwendungen. Eine SSD ist bestimmt sinnvoll, darauf könnte das Betriebssystem laufen. Eine schnelle 7200er Festplatte mit etwa 2TB soll der Rechner alleine für die Videobearbeitung haben. Über einen leisen Rechner würde ich mich freuen, übertaktet soll er nicht werden. Hab ich was vergessen?

Die Grafikkarte GTX1050i bitte nur dann, wenn man mir garantieren kann, dass sie für meinen Bedarf auf keinen Fall hochwertiger sein muss. Ich habe eine große RAW-Bildersammlung und möchte, dass sich diese Ordner schnell öffnen. Leider weiß ich nicht, welch Aufgaben eine 1080 Ti hat, ist die wirklich nur für Spiele sinnvoll? Ihr seht, dass ich nicht viel Ahnung habe. 4 RAM-Riegel bitte nur dann, wenn ich noch weitere 4 einbauen kann. Früher oder später will ich 64 GB im Rechner haben.

LG
Sigerl


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Dann stelle ich meine Frage nochmal: kommt es für dich in Frage dass der Rechner kein "Fertig-PC" ist? Also aus gut ausgesuchte Einzelteilen zusammengestellt, aber komplett aufgebaut bei dir angeliefert? Mindfactory beispielsweise bietet diesen Service für 100€ Aufpreis an.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC fÃ¼r Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*



Steirersigerl schrieb:


> @Chrissi
> Wie hoch das Budget ist, habe ich schon im Titel geschrieben. Es wird ein Rechner gesucht, keine Einzelteile. Einen Rechner, der hauptsächlich 4k-Material flüssig verarbeiten kann soll es werden.. Ein 4k-Monitor wird getrennt angeschafft, wobei ich mich da noch nicht festgelegt habe. Der Rechner soll das Betriebssystem Windows 10 bekommen. Muss aber nicht schon aufgespielt sein, denn das kann ich zumindest selber. Der Rechner soll noch Platz für 2 weitere Festplatten haben, die ich von meinem alten Rechner (I7 CPU 920 @ 2,67GHz  mit 10 GB RAM  und GTX 460) übernehmen will. Diesen Aus-und Wiedereinbau schaffe ich auch selber. Gespielt wird auf dem neuen Rechner nicht. Viedeo-und Fotobearbeitung sind die hauptsächlichen Anwendungen. Eine SSD ist bestimmt sinnvoll, darauf könnte das Betriebssystem laufen. Eine schnelle 7200er Festplatte mit etwa 2TB soll der Rechner alleine für die Videobearbeitung haben. Über einen leisen Rechner würde ich mich freuen, übertaktet soll er nicht werden. Hab ich was vergessen?
> 
> Die Grafikkarte GTX1050i bitte nur dann, wenn man mir garantieren kann, dass sie für meinen Bedarf auf keinen Fall hochwertiger sein muss. Ich habe eine große RAW-Bildersammlung und möchte, dass sich diese Ordner schnell öffnen. Leider weiß ich nicht, welch Aufgaben eine 1080 Ti hat, ist die wirklich nur für Spiele sinnvoll? Ihr seht, dass ich nicht viel Ahnung habe. 4 RAM-Riegel bitte nur dann, wenn ich noch weitere 4 einbauen kann. Früher oder später will ich 64 GB im Rechner haben.
> ...



Einzelteile die bei Mindfactory direkt zusammengebaut werden sind ein Rechner....

Und wenn du die Fragen beantwortest muss sich nicht jeder deine Wall of Text ohne Absätze durchlesen.

Ich finde Chrissi hat da schon eine gute Zusammenstellung Konfiguriert allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man RAW Bilder mit über 30MB mit einer 1050 ti öffnen kann. Und für hochwertige 4k Videos mit 60 fps und mehr bräuchte man auch eine bessere Karte


----------



## Research (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC fÃ¼r Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Wie gut skaliert deine Software mit Kernen/Takt?
Wie sieht der RAM-Verbrauch aus?
OpenGL/OpenCL/CUDA/DX, was wird als Beschleuniger genutzt? Nur die CPU?
Bitte Software prüfen oder benennen.

Mal Testweise:
Threadripper PC Konfigurator
Mit 16Kerner, 32GB RAM, 128GB SSD, NOCTUA Kühler... GTX1060...
https://www.caseking.de/threadripper-pc-konfigurator-sipc-911.html#p=bdid2#U!bdie2#V8bdif2#Vxbdig2#W_bdih2#WWbdii2#X3bdij2#Xxbdik2#XXbdil2#Z0bdim2#Z+bdin2#Z_bdio2#ZUbdip2#ZWbdiq2#ZYbdis2##4bdit35wvbdiA300+bdiB3018bdiC301(bdiD301~bdiE3020bdiF34.$bdiG31+u
~2.350€

Würde bei Caseking anrufen wegen ECC-RAM und ob da ne kleinere GPU rein kann. Die sind da felxibel. So hört man zumindest.
Hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/caseking/172
werden Sie geholfen.
Dann passen vielleicht auch eine größere SSD und +64GB RAM rein.


*EDIT*
Denke den Test den du meinst gefunden zu haben:
Ein Performancetest zwischen AMD und Intel
Quicksynck scheint hier wohl reinzuspiele, also iGP, dien 2066 werden also Probleme haben da keien iGP.


----------



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC fÃ¼r Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@amdahl

Da habe ich dich falsch verstanden, den für mich ist beides ein fertiger Rechner. Bei Mindfactory zu kaufen, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Dazu müsste ich die optimale Teile-Liste haben, dann kann dich auch dort bestellen. 

@Lichtbringer1

Entschuldige, dass ich dich mit meinem Geschreibe zugemüllt habe. 

Dass mit der besseren Grafikkarte vermute ich auch.


----------



## Chrissi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*



> 4 RAM-Riegel bitte nur dann, wenn ich noch weitere 4 einbauen kann. Früher oder später will ich 64 GB im Rechner haben.


Das Mainboard hat 8 Slots. 64Gb sind kein Problem.



> allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man RAW Bilder mit über 30MB mit einer  1050 ti öffnen kann. Und für hochwertige 4k Videos mit 60 fps und mehr  bräuchte man auch eine bessere Karte


Also ich kann 30Mb RAW Bilder mit er IGP von ner normalen Intel CPU öffnen und wir hatten grade erst einen Thread mit Lightroom und Luminar wo herausgekommen ist das die GPU nahezu 0 Einfluss in diesen Programmen hat. Das ist also definitv kein Problem.


Bezüglich Magix gibt es leider keine Benchmarks und nur sehr weniger Usererfahrungen. Allerdings berichten hier selbst User mit Mobile GT920M Karten das die einen großen Boost gebracht haben. In Primere Pro als vergleichbares Programm bringen alle Karten über einre GTX1070 nur noch eine Leistungssteigerung von 1-2% 
Ich gehe also stark davon aus das die 1050Ti 4Gb vollkommen ausreichend ist. Man kann natürlich auf nimmer sicher gehen und die 1070 einbauen, aber dann wird das mit dem Budget schwer, da ne 1070 ja über 50% teurer geworden ist wegen dem Mining.





> Wie gut skaliert deine Software mit Kernen/Takt?
> Wie sieht der RAM-Verbrauch aus?
> OpenGL/OpenCL/CUDA/DX, was wird als Beschleuniger genutzt? Nur die CPU?
> Bitte Software prüfen oder benennen.
> ...



Hast Du den Thread überhaupt gelesen? Ich glaube nicht. Ich meine schon im Titel schreibt der TE welches Programm er nutzen möchte...
Und dann kannst Du aus meinem Beitrag oder alternativ auch mit eigener Recherche herausfinden das AMD CPUs in diesem Programm der letzte Mist sind. Natürlich super das Du eine eben solche empiehlst....


----------



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@Research

oh... jetzt hast du mich erschlagen. Ich bin ein alter Videofilmer... und habe von PCs keine Ahnung..... 

werde aber noch mehrmals lesen, vielleicht versteh ich dann mehr.

Mein Schnittprogramm ist jedenfalls Magix Vidoe Pro X

LG
Sigerl


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Ein klassischer research. Erst mal vom Hilfesuchenden alle Infos fordern die er eigentlich vom Forum wissen wollte in Form einer passenden Konfiguration. Und anschließend ein AMD-System vorschlagen das für die Software nicht wirklich gut geeignet ist.


----------



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@amdahl

Danke... nun traue ich mich wieder hier blicken zu lassen.

@Chrissi

wenn eine 1080TI nur noch 2-3% mehr Leistung bringt, brauch ich sie ganz gewiss nicht.


----------



## Research (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Oha, ein klassicher, oh, wer nochmal?

Magix hatte ich schon so gesehen, die 10er Version?


Andere Software scheint da weiter.
So schlägt sich AMD Ryzen 7 beim Videoschnitt

Zu den Magix-Versionen scheint es sehr abenteuerliche Hardwareunterstützung zu geben.
Systemvoraussetzungen Video Pro X - Software fur Schulen & Hochschulen
Hardwarebeschleunigung | MAGIX Support


> Bei der Hardwarebeschleunigung wird der Hauptprozessor entlastet durch  Auslagerung rechenintensiver Aufgaben an spezialisierte Hardware. Diese  Technologie verwendet MAGIX zum Beschleunigen der Videoexporte für  AVCHD,MP4 und Blu-ray (mit H.264). Schalten Sie dazu bitte in den  Programmeinstellungen(Taste Y) im Reiter Import/Export bei als  bevorzugten Codec für Im- und Export auf "Standard". Nun können Sie im  Exportdialog unter Erweiter das Häkchen "Hardwarebeschleunigung" setzen.  Wenn Ihr PC dafür geeginet ist, dann wird der Export nun mit Intel  QuickSync durchgeführt.



Hardware-accelerated H.264 decoding in Video Pro X
Wo auch nichts vernünftiges steht außer das die GPU da mitmacht.
Quicksync: Intel-GPU
CUDA:  NVIDEA, aber auch nur:
Wissenswertes uber die GPU-Beschleunigung | MAGIX Support


Alles sehr haarig.
Man scheint bei denen immer noch jede Info zu einem Thema einzeln suche zu müssen.

Insgesammt die gleichen Probleme wie vor X Jahren, nur das die Software von Magix stabiler weird.

Edit:
https://www.videoaktiv.de/forum/threads/8984-HW-Beschleunigung-unter-Magix-(Video-Deluxe-oder-Pro-X)



> ie Unterstützung des Intel Quick Sync-Algorithmus wurde *deutlich *verbessert.  Bis vor 3, 4 Monaten lag die CPU-Auslastung beim Encodieren bei mir  noch bei 95-100% aller 4 bzw. 8 (virtuellen) CPU-Kerne, so werden jetzt  "nur" noch 1-2 Kerne benötigt und die iGPU, also der Quick  Sync-Algorithmus, voll ausgenutzt. Der Stromverbrauch der CPU beim  Encodieren sank bei mir um ca. 50% und die Encodierleistung stieg  trotzdem um rund 10-20%. Und auch der Workflow, selbst bei 4K-Videos,  wurde extrem verbessert. Na also, Magix, es geht doch. Warum habt Ihr  erst jetzt das geschafft, was andere Programme (Adobe, Cyerlink etc.)  bis dato schon längst konnten? Auch läuft Eure SW inzwischen - endlich -  zu 99,9% stabil. Muss man denn als User immer erst monate- und  jahrelang meckern, damit endlich mal was passiert?
> 
> Aber dennoch, liebe Firma Magix (und Konsorten): Warum schreibt Ihr auf  Eurer Website nicht, dass eine wie auch immer geartete, dedizierte GraKa  im Prinzip und eigentlich auch weitestgehend völlig überflüssig ist,  weil diese im Workflow und beim Encodieren nicht unterstützt wird?  Schreibt doch einfach klar und deutlich, dass bei der Nutzung Eurer  Software eine Intel-CPU mit integrierter iGPU (und damit Quick  Sync-Unterstützung) die ideale Voraussetzung ist. Das kann doch nicht so  schwer sein, oder?


?
Eventuell haben die in der Zwischenzeit in ihrer Zeitschrift nachgeholt:
https://www.videoaktiv.de/forum/thr...luxe-oder-Pro-X)?p=37068&viewfull=1#post37068
.


----------



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@Research

Wenn es für dich schon "sehr haarig" ist, dann erst recht für mich. 

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich auch auf einem MSI Laptop Filme bearbeite. Ich habe mir da vor ein paar Jahren einen MSI GT70 2PE Dominator Pro gekauft. Mit diesem Laptop geht es einigermaßen, aber die Vorschau ruckelt sobald ich überblende. Ich kann damit leben, aber mein Desktop-Rechner soll es besser machen.

Ach so... einen neuen Blu-ray-Brenner soll mein neuer Rechner auch haben.


----------



## Research (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Soweit ich das lese, Benchmarks müsste man zusammentragen,
reicht ein schneller Intel 4-Kerne mit großer iGP und schnellem RAM in größeren Mengen.
Dazu SSDs zum arbeiten. Je OS und Magix.

Je nachdem wo man nachliest:
Video Pro X: Neuer Rechner-voll enttauscht  - VDL / VPX - MX-Cutterboard

Würde empfehlen dich vielleicht dort mal zu melden, diese Nutzer haben die Software aktiv im Einsatz.
Und entsprechende Hardware.
2x SSD/HDD für Magix.
Eventuell auch ein HDD RAID 0 <->SSD.
(Das würde ich aber separat fragen.)

Laut:
Video Pro X: Neuer Rechner-voll enttauscht  - VDL / VPX - MX-Cutterboard
Könnte auch der neue iX-8XXX mit iGP was sein.

Um mich zu wiederholen:
Wir brauchen Benchmarks.


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Nachdem ich mich jetzt mal etwas mehr belesen habe was dieses Programm angeht: OH MEIN GOTT!
Es scheint mehr oder weniger ein Glücksspiel zu sein ob man GPU-Beschleunigung zum Laufen bekommt. Jedenfalls sollte dann eine GTX 1050TI völlig ausreichend sein um den Großteil der möglichen Beschleunigung rauszuholen. Wie bei vielen ähnlichen Programmen auch hat man mit deutlich schnelleren und teureren GPUs keine wirkliche Leistungssteigerung mehr.
Angesichts des mittelprächtigen Entwicklungsstatiums der Software würde ich vorerst nicht davon ausgehen dass viele CPU-Kerne hier viel helfen. Auf Nummer Sicher geht man wahrscheinlich mit der höchsten single-core Performance: I7-8700k. Bevor ich nicht wenigstens einen Benchmark dieser Software sehe in dem mehr Kerne ausgenutzt werden und einen Vorteil bringen würde ich eher nicht das Geld für einen Zehnkerner auf den Tisch legen.
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Das lässt genügend Spielraum im Budget für ausreichend SSD-Speicher.


----------



## Chrissi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Habe da nun nochmal tiefer recherchiert. 
Aktuelle GPUs werden gar nicht unterstützt. Intel IGP mit Quicksync ist der einzige Weg. 
Auch bringen mehr als 4 Kerne nix, die werden gar nicht genutzt.

Somit ist nen 8600K mit OC und der IGP die schnellste Lösung. Der steinzeitlichen Software sei Dank


----------



## Research (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Ja, das GPU/iGP Beschleuniger Glücksrad war immer wieder zu lesen.
k.A. Wie aktuell das noch ist, sollen ja vor kurzem Updates draußen sein.

Aber hey, dann ist mein Wissen zu Magix doch nicht so veraltet wie gedacht/erhofft.

Kauf andere Software.
Was bei enem vernünftigen AMD/Intel +GPU Setup mehr als drin sein sollte.

So genug gespottet, bin mobil unterwegs, ihr habt für ein Beispielsystem Vorsprung.


----------



## Chrissi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Laut offizieller Website wird keine Karte die neuer als die 700er Serie von nVidia ist unterstützt  
Das ist so uralt, da würde ich zur IGP greifen, bevor ich mir irgend ne gebrauchte GTX780Ti von irgendwo besorge die dann am Ende nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@Alle

Ich kann mich nur ganz herzlich bei allen bedanken die mir geholfen haben unnötig viel Geld auszugeben!

Mein Magix Video Pro ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, daher habe ich mich auch schon an anderen Programmen versucht. Aber... ich tu mir so schwer, wieder ganz von vorne anzufangen. Ich werde wohl bei Magix bleiben, sofern ich einen Rechner bekomme, der es möglich macht, vernünftig mit dieser "Steinzeit-Software" zu arbeiten.

Nochmals herzlichen Dank!
LG
Sigerl


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Damit es hier weiter geht stelle ich mal eine Konfig zur Diskussion: Magix video Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Teile sollten alle bei Mindfactory erhältlich sein. Ich habe mal mATX als Formfaktor gewählt weil ja wirklich nicht viel drin ist im Rechner.
Der TE sollte vielleicht nochmal schauen welche Monitoranschlüsse zur Verfügung stehen, das Mainboard delches jetzt drin ist hat keinen Displayport.


----------



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@amdahl

Als Monitor soll der LG 32UD89-W zum Einsatz kommen. Er ist dann das letzte Glied in meinem 4k-Equipment.

Braucht dieser 4k-Monitor nicht doch auch eine gute Grafikkarte im Rechner?


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Nein, um 4k darzustellen ist die integrierte GPU vollkommen ausreichend. Erst wenn du 3D-Spiele in 4k darstellen willst ändert sich das.
Bin mir nur gerade nicht ganz schlüssig ob der HDMI-Anschluss an dem Board für 4k@60Hz ausreicht. Ohne Kompression wahrscheinlich nicht wenn es wirklich nur HDMI 1.4 ist.


----------



## Steirersigerl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@amdahl

Ganz herzlichen Dank! Ich spiele nicht und erst recht keine 3D-Spiele.

Vielleicht kann Chrissi bezüglich HDMI-Anschluss noch etwas sagen.

Mein Rechner ist zusammengestellt und in etwa 14 Tagen kann ich hier berichten, wie es sich mit Magix Video Pro arbeiten lässt. Bin schon sehr gespannt...

LG
Sigerl


----------



## Chrissi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

HDMI 1.4 was bei dem Mainboard verbaut ist kann nur 4k mit 30 Hertz, keine 60 Hertz des Monitors. 
Da bräuchte man HDMI 2.0 oder Display Port.


----------



## RtZk (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Packe halt noch eine GT 1030 rein, die stellt wenigstens den Rest flüssiger da und mit den Anschlüssen hat man auch keine Probleme.
Die iGPU dürfte  man dann immer noch verwenden können.


----------



## Steirersigerl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@RtZk

Danke, aber jetzt will ich erst mal das von Chrissis zusammen gestellte System ausprobieren. Wenn ich eine hochwertige Grafikkarte vermisse, kann ich immer noch eine rein packen.


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Waren wir uns nicht mittlerweile einig dass der Zehnkerner hier nichts hilft? Das System wird mit dieser Software langsamer sein als mit einem I7-8700k, dafür aber mehr kosten.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass der keine integrierte GPU hat. Du warst da etwas vorschnell beim "in den Warenkorb"


----------



## Steirersigerl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@amdahl

Chrissi hat das System nochmal modifiziert und auf meine Schnittsoftware abgestimmt. Bestellt wurde ein I5-8700k.


----------



## Steirersigerl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Falsch... es ist ein I5 8600k


----------



## Research (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Er wird vor allem eine Grafikausgabe vermissen.
Das Ding hat keine iGP.

Zum, für das Geld wäre auch erneut ein passender Laptop dabei, wenn es denn weider einer sein soll/kann.
GAMING
?


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Hat er dir das per PN geschickt? Seine ursprüngliche Zusammenstellung wird nicht mit einem I7-8700k (oder I5-8600k) funktionieren, und eine komplette Zusammenstellung damit hat er nicht gepostet.
Möchtest du vielleicht mal hier reinschreiben was du tatsächlich bestellt hast?


----------



## Steirersigerl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@amdahl

Das Board ist auch anders und ich verlasse mich hier mal darauf, dass alles nicht nur funktioniert, sondern dass es für meine Anwendung sogar sehr gut funktioniert. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe... ich werde von meinen Erfahrungen bezüglich Magix Video Pro hier berichten und dann natürlich auch detailliert aufführen welches System ich letztendlich gekauft habe.


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Du machst es ganz schön spannend. Muss das sein?
Aber gut, spätestens wenn Mindfactory das System für den Zusammenbau auf Kompatibilität prüft würde ein unpassendes Mainboard auffallen.
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur blind und sehe die neue Zusammenstellung nicht.


----------



## Research (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Sehe sie auch nicht, wir dürfen also auf das und die Ergebniss/e gespannt sein.


----------



## Chrissi (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Also um das hier mal aufzulösen, die modufizierte Zusammenstellung war:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 8600K 
Arbeitsspeicher: 32Gb (2x16Gb) DDR4 3200Mhz RAM 
Mainboard: ASRock Z370 Taichi 
Grafikkarte: Intel UHD Graphics 630 IGP 
Festplatten: Samsung 960 EVO 500Gb SSD + Seagate Barracuda 2Tb HDD 
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3 
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power 11 450 Watt 
Laufwerk: LG BH16NS55 Blue Ray Brenner
Windows: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit 

8600K da OC fähig für hohen Takt und mehr als 4 Kerne bringen ja nix in der Software. Dazu hat er eben die IGP für Qick Sync.
32Gb schnellen RAM dazu, Board mit Display Port für den 4k Monitor, schnelle SSD für genutzte Projekte und HDD für Daten. 
Dazu noch nen starker Kühler für OC, leises Gehäuse in das der TE auch seine 2 Festplatten zusätzlich einbauen kann und noch nen vernüftiges Netzteil. 
Eben auf Magix abgestimmt, wo keine externe GPU etwas bringt.


----------



## RtZk (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*



Steirersigerl schrieb:


> @RtZk
> 
> Danke, aber jetzt will ich erst mal das von Chrissis zusammen gestellte System ausprobieren. Wenn ich eine hochwertige Grafikkarte vermisse, kann ich immer noch eine rein packen.



Das ist aber keine hochwertige Grafikkarte... und ist auch nicht für deine Anwendung gedacht.


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Also um das hier mal aufzulösen, die modufizierte Zusammenstellung war:


Hast du ihm das per PN geflüstert um Diskussionen darüber hier im Thread zu vermeiden?


----------



## Steirersigerl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@RtZk

Welche Grafikkarte meinst du den?

@amdahl

?? Aber ich muss nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Nein, musst du nicht.
Du nimmst hier unsere Hilfe kostenlos in Anspruch, kannst dich aber nicht dazu durchringen am Ende wenigstens Bescheid zu geben wofür du dich entschieden hast wenn man dich darum bittet.


----------



## Steirersigerl (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@amdahl

Nicht beleidigt sein.. 
Chrissis hat doch alles aufgeführt.
Ich kann erst wieder berichten wenn ich weiß was ich bekommen habe und weiß wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Steirersigerl (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Nun habe ich doch noch eine Frage an die Experten.

Kann man den Intel Core I5 8600K nicht auch mit einer Taktfrequenz von 5.2 GHz betreiben? Oder wird hierbei das System instabil? Mein Magix Video Pro arbeitet schneller je höher die Taktfrequenz ist. 
Die Renderzeiten werden auch noch mal deutlich kürzer, wenn diese Grafik richtig ist, die ich versuche hier online zu stellen:


----------



## amdahl (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Wie viel DEINE CPU schafft kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Musst du dich selbst einlesen und ausprobieren. 5.2GHz wären aber reichlich ambitioniert, das schaffen nur wenige dieser CPUs, schon gar nicht ungeköpft und ohne Wasserkühlung.
Die CPU wurde aber schon mit dem Hintergedanken gewählt dass man bei Bedarf durch Übertaktung ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung rausholen kann.


----------



## Steirersigerl (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

@amdahl

Herzlichen Dank! Ich werde da nichts riskieren.


----------



## Steirersigerl (6. März 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Ich bin sehr dankbar, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe und hier Hilfe bekommen habe. Aber nicht nur Hilfe, vielmehr habe ich auch Geld gespart. Bis 2500,- Euro wollte ich ausgeben und es wurde eine Rechner, der beinahe 1000,- Euro günstiger war. 

Was soll ich sagen... ich bin richtig begeistert! Der Rechner kam gut verpackt und wohlbehalten bei mir an. Nachdem ich noch eine Festplatte eingebaut habe und den PC anschließend einschaltete ist mir sofort aufgefallen, wie leise er ist! So still war es in meinem Schneideraum noch nie!

Als erstes habe ich mal nur 15 Minuten Filmsequenzen gerendert. Es waren 10-20 fache Zeitraffer-Aufnahmen, dazu Überblendungen, Musik und Text auf insgesamt 4 Spuren. Sofort aufgefallen ist mir, dass sich diese Zeitrafferaufnahmen in der Timeline  ruckelfrei abspielen ließen. Für das Rendern hat der Rechner knapp 15 Minuten gebraucht. Heute habe ich einen Film mit einer Länge von über einer Stunde gerendert und es ging wiederum so flott, dass ich es kaum glauben konnte. Das Filmmaterial war 4k mit 30p und der fertige Film ist 34,9 GB groß.

Ich bedanke mich bei Chrissis für den Zusammenbau! Er hat sich die Mühe gemacht und sich mit dem schlecht programmierten Magix Video Pro beschäftigt, bevor er die Konfiguration zusammen gestellt hat. Danach hat er selber einen Testfilm gerendert, bevor er mir den Rechner zugeschickt hat. Einfach klasse...

So.. und nun versuche ich noch einige Infos anzuhängen:
LG Steirersigerl


----------



## Wuffimaus (19. November 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, ist das die Konfiguration welche ich bestellt habt mit OnBoard-Graphifkkarte?
Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro

Ich suche auch neuen PC geeignet für Magix-Videoschnitt, wünsche aber auch 4K-Unterstützung!

Danke!

Gruß
Wuffimaus


----------



## Research (19. November 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Kauf den gleichen PC.
Mehr kann man aus Magix fast nicht rausquetschen.
Eventuell den:
Produktvergleich Intel Core i5-8600K, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler, Intel Core i5-9600K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler, Intel Core i7-8700, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed, Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler, Intel Core i7-8700, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed 
  Intel Core i7-9700K, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80684I79700K)  
oder
  Intel Core i9-9900K, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80684I99900K)   
Dazu einen:
  Noctua NH-C14S   
oder
Produktvergleich SilverStone Heligon HE01, SilverStone Heligon HE02, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3, Scythe Ninja 5, be quiet! Dark Rock 4, be quiet! Dark Rock 3, Thermaltake Frio Extreme Silent 14 Dual Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT, EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Black Edition, Raijintek Tisis Core, EKL Alpenföhn Olymp, Raijintek Tisis, LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120-X3, Noctua NH-D14, Phanteks PH-TC14PE schwarz, Thermalright Archon IB-E 
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=677505&cmp=794739&cmp=1098241

Rest kannst du so übernehmen.


----------



## Wuffimaus (20. November 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Vielen Dank, selbst zusammenstellen ist immer gut, leider bin ich darin nicht gut selber zusammen zu bauen, auch wenn ich schon viel Ahnung vom PC habe! Ich habe zwar schon Festplatte, Graphifkkarte oder RAM ausgetauscht oder USB 3.0 nachträglich aufgerüstet, mehr aber auch nicht! 

Ich habe dann lieber ein komplettes System fertig zusammengestellt entsprechend nach meinen Wünschen.


----------



## Research (20. November 2018)

*AW: Desktop-PC für Videoschnitt mit Magix Video Pro bis 2500,-Euro*

Alternate baut zusammen.


----------

